# Favorite Season



## Cristobalencio (Feb 5, 2019)

Winter is my favorite season :tongue:


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Normal and sane people call Fall, Autumn. I use the word Autumn all the time.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Fall, winter, spring, summer, in that order.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I think that many people make assumptions about what the seasons actually are based upon personal experience and expectations. I prefer winter. By that I mean the time of year when one can expect snow to be on the ground, the lakes and ponds to be frozen, and daily highs to be at freezing temperatures or below.

For ~4 years I lived in Florida where there were only 2 seasons by my estimation: summer and not-summer. Not-summer was a melange of spring & fall with only one instance (during my time living there) that winter pretended to show its face for a 2-day period (ice storm). For me the seasons are defined by my experience and expectations of having lived most of my life in a humid continental zone in the US.

My favoring winter is not the same as, for example, someone living in Indonesia favoring winter. Also when I state that I prefer living in a place that has 4 seasons, I am indicating that I like weather and life cycles that experience the drastic changes of reaching summer highs of 90s F/30s C and winter highs of teens F/-teens C and the transitional seasons of spring and fall that come between.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

RumellINTJType1and5 said:


> Normal and sane people call Fall, Autumn. I use the word Autumn all the time.


Eh, they mean the same thing. Why does it matter?


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Crowbo said:


> Eh, they mean the same thing. Why does it matter?


i know that. It does not matter.


----------



## JpKoff (Oct 30, 2017)

I like summer.

End of summer and beginning of fall are the times where I feel the best.

I hate winter, I can't stand being cold.

And spring is a gigantic scam. Go outside with an umbrella and a raincoat, it will be hot and sunny. Go outside with a pair of shorts and a T-shirt, it's gonna rain on your ass. Disgusting. Where I live, there are massive swings from morning to afternoon to night during spring. It's lasagna-dresscode time, better put on at least three layers...


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

Summer and I'm also born during this season.


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

Spring. Not too hot and everything around looks beautiful. I hate winter and the only thing about it which I like is the possibility to go skiing. Fall is kinda pretty with all the rain but spring is better at it. And summer is so great but too hot


----------



## Ave Maria (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm adaptable. There is good and bad with each season, depending on where you are, and new activities. If I had to choose I'd say Autumn.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Fall for me.

The crispness in the air after the stifling summer humidity. The leaves changing color and making the world look festive. There's still plenty of sunlight. The sense of the holidays right around the corner. Harvest season food. What's not to love?

After that, I'd say winter, largely because I rather like the cold. Then summer ... the sunlight is amazing but the humidity and the interminable heat waves are _not._ (I bet I'd like summer more if I lived in Montréal or something.) And spring is my least favorite season because Pollen Pollen Everywhere.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos (Jun 8, 2018)

I picked summer as its the time of year when I can get out and do things the most but then again I live in a cooler summer area where highs are rarely above 80 and I cant stand super hot weather. I suppose this depends on the climate as well for each.


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

Fall > Summer > Spring > Winter 

I live in Canada, therefore I've learned to hate the cold....especially when it lasts half the year.


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

For me it's spring because I associate it with hope and re-juvenation:


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I voted summer for simplicity's sake, but really my favorites are: 

- Late spring/early summer
- Late summer/early fall

I love mild quiet humid mornings and hot droning-bee honey-slow afternoons. Lush foliage and bushes ripe with flowers and fruits. Sapphire blue sky and verdant fresh grass and wet dew and red clay mud between my toes. Radiant golden sun on my skin, on my back, on my arms, brilliant and blinding as I drive. Thick round bright green trees and a breeze over the open water and wild thunderstorms breaking in the midst of the long slow hot days.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

Any season but winter. I hate snow. It is one of my pet peeves when it is snowing.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

_Spring is my favorite. My sinuses flare up a bit, but the weather is in my ideal range of 40s to 70s. 

Summer and Fall are tied for second. I love the long days of summer, but hate the heat. The actual temperature doesn’t get above 90 too often, but the heat index does. In Fall, I love the cool weather, but it starts to get gloomy and it’s also deer season (which makes driving a bit hazardous…there are so many deer). 

Winter is my least favorite. It used to be my favorite. The really short days, deer season carrying over into December, the chore of getting dressed for work (so many layers because I’m exposed to the elements most days) and then undressed, and driving on snow and or ice covered roads really sucks._

Update...after thinking about this a little more...
-Spring
-Fall 
-Winter and Summer (tied)...bundling up is a pain in the ass, but it's easier to stay warm than cool down. Driving in snow and on ice sucks, but it's also a great reason to not go out if you don't want to.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Late summer and fall.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I prefer "Autumn." It sounds more dignified. The days are still relatively warm, the night air is cool and crisp. There's colored leaves on the trees, and we get spooked and thankful before it is all over. 

Autumn

The Sun hides.
Upon a grey canvas,
Painted trees invite
viewers to watch
As they become skeletons.
Other seasons await...

(Written the first Autumn I experienced after returning from Desert Storm)


----------



## Steelight (Mar 15, 2017)

Fall > Winter >>> Spring >>>>>> Summer

But in NC, Spring lasts for maybe a month, then it's straight to Summer by late April/early May. Summer is like 5-6 friggin months. Fall is mostly normal. Winter comes for about a week at a time 3-4 times during the winter months.


----------



## Percy (Apr 9, 2019)

Summer! I can't stand colds!


----------



## TacoTach (Apr 6, 2019)

Summer, it's not even close.


----------



## ReasonforTreason (Aug 27, 2018)

I don't like fall. Summer and winter are my favorite. Two opposites.


----------



## Dissymetry (Apr 15, 2019)

Winter, easy.


----------



## Schlinky (Nov 4, 2018)

Autumn, spring, winter, summer. It's autumn now where I am and I'm loving the reprieve from summer.


----------



## VoicesofSpring (Mar 31, 2019)

I like fall a lot, and spring because it is sunny but not too hot, with a diversity in weather enjoyable. But these past years, weather is more and more hot, with spring and autumn looking more like extension of a too hot summer. I feel miserable during these hot dry days. So winter slowly is becoming more appreciated. 

So I voted : spring, autumn, winter !


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't mind all of the seasons, but Fall is my (most) favorite.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

It's still Autumn for me.


----------



## KindaSnob! (Nov 15, 2020)

Mine is autumn too 🍂


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

KindaSnob! said:


> Mine is autumn too 🍂


----------



## Karsdorp (Dec 15, 2020)

Summer, no doubts.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Summer. Mostly because I can take late night walks in a t-shirt, which is nice.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Every season has something great about it.


----------



## SixtyNinetales (12 mo ago)

I think that autumn is the most aesthetic and I enjoy the crisper air without it being overly cold. Winter and spring are tied for me. I strongly dislike summer.


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Summer. Mainly because I love roller coasters, water parks, going swimming, kayaking, hiking, reading on my hammock, running through sprinklers (I never get tired of it), getting ice cream and shaved ice, and taking long slow walks in the shade. Plus, there’s no risk of slipping on ice when I go outside.

Spring is pretty great too. However it loses points because of allergies. It’s right up there with summer though.

I love the first part of fall. Halloween is fun and the leaves are pretty. Plus, fall festivals and corn mazes! By November though, nope.

Winter can die a slow death. I love Christmas but that’s it. Well, and it is a bit easier to be productive, I guess, because the outdoors isn’t tempting me as much. The trade off is that I look like a ghost by the end of the season.

So summer > spring > autumn >>>>> winter.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Living in Wisconsin, I like our 4 seasons, but I prefer summer. But I would definitely not prefer summer in other parts of the US.


----------

